# Can I feed my Bearded Dragon Potatoes?



## viperdan (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi,
Just a quick question...

I have read that I can no problem, and ive read no, I cant...

Can I feed my bearded dragon "new potatoes"?

Thanks


----------



## Maxhodgson (May 29, 2012)

All I know is you can feed them sweet potato, not to sure about the others, have a look thru here http://www.ukbeardeddragons.co.uk/feeding.htm this has a list of what they can eat


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

I've never new of a beardie eating a new potato so i say non but a sweet potato is fine : victory:


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

XtremeReptiles said:


> I've never new of a beardie eating a new potato so i say non but a sweet potato is fine : victory:


I personally wouldn't, however thinking about it you can feed them the occasional chip (or rather 1/4 or so of chip) as a rare treat. Make sure it's cooked through and that it's cool enough to stand no chance of burning him, keep to the "no bigger than the gap between the eyes" rule and I don't see why a small amount very rarely as a treat would be an issue.


----------



## viperdan (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies...

I wasn't sure myself, had it for over a year and never thought about potatoes. I was like old mother(mr) hubbard yesterday, nothing other than potatoes. Fine now though, got my usual for my beardy :lol2:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I would be cautious about this, and certainly don't feed them raw potato.

Many parts of the potato plant are quite toxic (they are a close relative of deadly nightshade). This can include the tubers, if they are green or sprouting. Cooking removes most of these toxins, but not all. The levels drop low enough not to affect humans, but they may cause problems for reptiles. 

They would probably be OK, but is it worth the risk?


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

why, if you can feed a perfectly varied diet without the potatoes. Seems kind of pointless to me.


----------

